# Architect fees after march 2014



## apple36 (16 Apr 2014)

We are currently in talks with an architect to plan our self build. The architect has given us a breakdown of his costs and they appear very high to me. I know that the architect has more responsibility than they once had but in total his fees come to about 8,000 euro!! Is this excessive? Has anyone else got a quote from an architect for a self build post March 2014? I would be interested in other people's experiences and opinions. Thank you.


----------



## lowCO2design (16 Apr 2014)

apple36 said:


> We are currently in talks with an architect to plan our self build. The architect has given us a breakdown of his costs and they appear very high to me. I know that the architect has more responsibility than they once had but in total his fees come to about 8,000 euro!! Is this excessive? Has anyone else got a quote from an architect for a self build post March 2014? I would be interested in other people's experiences and opinions. Thank you.


can you outline what the architect is doing for this fee?

i assume you have full working /construction ready drawings & spec already?

 8k ex vat for supervision and sign off: 
assume a 12 month build time min (your self building) with weekly visits minimum by architect OR if s/he's not there it could be sketches/phone calls/ emails etc but for now lets assume its 4hrs visit/travel/ minutes/ sketches/ phone calls per week:
so at 
4hrs p/wk X 50weeks = 200hrs x 40€ per hr (self employed ltd with PI insurance/ office/ overheads/chartered membership/software/cpd etc etc- theres your 8k
or 
4 x 40weeks =160 x 50€
or 
4 x 30weeks =120 x 66.6€


----------



## apple36 (17 Apr 2014)

as no reply going to delete.


----------



## LeoD (30 Jun 2014)

apple36 said:


> I know that the architect has more responsibility than they once had but in total his fees come to about 8,000 euro!! Is this excessive? Has anyone else got a quote from an architect for a self build post March 2014?



For a new build this is not excessive. This is actually quite reasonable but if you think all an architect has to do is put together a few drawings then I can understand why you think this is excessive.

Forgot to add - did you get a price from any other architect?


----------



## adsbuild (4 Oct 2014)

Hi apple I am at the same stage as you but have been told it is now impossible to do a self build or direct labour.  Am I being misinformed??  Cheers


----------



## kceire (13 Oct 2014)

adsbuild said:


> Hi apple I am at the same stage as you but have been told it is now impossible to do a self build or direct labour.  Am I being misinformed??  Cheers



Technically you can self build but in theory no architect or engineer or surveyor is going to put his name and business on the line to act as an assigned certifier to self building anymore. 

Next year your builder will have to be a member of the CIRI too so the envelope is getting smaller.


----------



## Branz (13 Oct 2014)

CIRI indeed 
Bureaucracy masquerading as self regulation by the CIF
From


The objective of CIRI is to help foster improved standards throughout the Irish construction industry.  To be listed on the register, all applicants must show they meet the following criteria:


Demonstrate they have construction competence and experience. 
Adhere to an industry Code of the Ethics and Obligations.
Must be tax compliant.
Commit to undertaking continuous professional development (CPD).
Comply with health and safety regulations relating to the construction industry.
Show they have the relevant insurance policies in place.
Obey all the latest building standards and regulations.
Attend a CIRI induction course.

Without rigorous third party supervision, number 7 just wont happen and I expect it to be dropped from the legislation if it ever makes the light of day.

Number 9 is not listed: pay an annual fee to keep Parlon et al in their mercs and perks.


----------

